# Dremel, How do you get a dog to let you?



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

We made great progress today. My pup Drake (9 months old) has always loved to have his nails dremeled. I've been doing him from almost birth. 

I've never done Max (Just never heard of it) he has always went to the vets office to have them cut (he hates it)

anyway from the start when I got the dremel out Max would go to the other room until he seen treats were in the picture LOL

Slowly Max started hanging out so when I did one of Drakes toes he got a treat and Max would too.

then we started doing a whole foot, then treat. Once I finished with Drake I would try Max. I would do a toe per foot treat, toe , treat toe. then we worked our way up to today

after I finished with Drake I put him up I turned around and Max had a treat bag in his mouth looking at me soooo

Max let me do one whole foot, treat,treat,treat yippe
then the next foot , same thing, then the nest and then the last.

it was awesome he let me do all 4 feet. no more vets for Max. I am soooo happy.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Good for you!

Urro doesn't care much for having his nails trimmed. He sits there and looks all pitiful at me while I do it, like it is torture to him. But, he does likes the dremmel a little better than cutting.

Branca, well she will practically go to sleep while I do her nails, LOL


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the dremel is a much better way to do. I wish I had heard of it sooner. I start all my pups off on it even if they dog stay here.

I'm so happy Max likes it now. I did a foot and told him to get his treat and he did. then he would come back for more LOL


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, not to hijack the thread, but can you guys tell me what kinds of dremels you use. I'm planning on getting one and wondering if I'd be better off with a cordless or corded one and if cordless, what volt is best. Ditto for what grit drums work best.

BTW, I will definitely use the treat method to get Phoenix use to it! Great idea!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree - Dremeling is the way to go! Cassidy was HORRID about nail trims, but within a week I was able to acclimate her to the tool and use it on her completely unassisted. My hubby laughed, saying "she'll never let you use that thing on her" when I bought my little Mini Mite Dremel home. Ha!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I use a 7.2V cordless. I got it at wally world for around $35 - $40? I think. It has faithfully served for many years. Try to get one powerful enough to do the job good. That junk they are selling on TV for $19 that is supposed to do nails? JUNK!! had a couple people here at the office get suckered into that and it would come to grinding halt as soon as it touched the dogs nails.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I got mine at lowes its caled a MultiPro its not cordless but I would love to have one. this one is working so nice, i've just not got one yet. I think the ones they use when you get your nails done is cool but they told me it cost almost 200.00. Mine only cost me 45.00.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I had the lower 7.2 years ago, got this at xmas:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=99492-353-8000-03&lpage=none
10.8v lithium one









Haven't done nails yet, but did use it to cut a bolt of the car's alternator (short story, engine replaced before i got it, idiots put alternator bolt in backwards, alternator died) Took 2 cutting discs and about 30 min.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

I am still such a Max and Drake fan! Max is still the smartest GSD I have ever met! Radar still wants to bite the dremmel because he thinks it's a toy! I don't have problems with him being scared of it, just being too excited! He actually bit one of his kongs in half last night. Good thing I was watching!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I bought mine from Pet Edge, it's called "Master Grooming Tools Pet Nail Grinder Kit" and it works great. I bought it on sale for about $15-20.
It has a cord, I don't find that to be a problem.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey girl hows it going?

Radar is a hoot LOL


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Are the new Dremels pretty quiet? Mine's about 20+ years old. If the new ones are quieter, it might ease Renji's fears. Mine starts up slow, but then it revs faster and makes him even antsier.

When I get a pup, I'll be Dremeling its nails constantly!


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kleinenHainHey girl hows it going?
> 
> Radar is a hoot LOL


Radar is as wild as ever! Her BF gave her a diary for christmas and the night before last he ate the feathers off of the pen that came with it! I guess he couldn't resist- thats not as bad as eating her ginger bread house though! Haley got a small agility set and has been practicing.... but its too cold here right now! brrr! I hope I get to see you guys soon!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

TNGSD, I thought he might be. I sure would love to see him again. I love the house story LOL

It is to cold BRRRRR


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

i got a dremel for christmas- yay!

what i didn't realize until i read a "how to" online was that you should only place the dremel against the nail for a couple of seconds, then move on, so each nail may need to be repeated. this is because the nail can get hot and burn the dog. i think i probably heated up mikko's nails when i tested it out- poor guy. this may be common sense for someone who uses tools, but just in case, thought i'd post.

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

My boyfriend uses a dremel on both his dogs. He does a few seconds on each nail/ paw and sometimes has to do a second round. 

Make sure you properly desensitize the dog to your dremel and the sound.

I won't let him use it on my GSD. Both of his dogs get so stressed out when they see the dremel case. I think nail clipping is much easier and faster.

Good luck.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think Dremeling is way less stressful than clipping, but I guess it depends on the dog. With a Dremel, it's much less likely that you'll quick the dog and cause pain, and if you do accidently go too far and hit the quick, it's much less messy, and the dog barely notices. At least that's been my experience.







Keefer thinks having his nails done is great - he sees me put on the dust mask and grab the treat bag and tool, and he jumps up in the air and spins in circles, just like he does at mealtime.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree with CassidysMom

I have to note Max is not scared of the dremel just very new to him being he is almost 6. Max had no problem having his feet touched until years of vet asst. cutting him to deep. Max's problem was gaining his trust to let me touch his feet with him knowing I was going to be cutting his nails.

Now that he has no problems with it I'll never go back to nail cutting.

being Max is a SAR dog I have to have his trust to let me check his feet after a run to make sure no pads are cut or damaged.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

We're huge dremel fans over here too. You can get the nails shorter and smoother and much less chance of quicking the dog. Our BC/Sheltie mix Renny was AWFUL about nail trims - it always turned into world war three. These days she prances in, lies on her back and receives a tummy rub from dad while I do her nails and she loves it. The change is unbelievable. I thought for sure the dremel would be even worse because of the noise and vibration, especially since she's sound sensitive and kind of frighty, but nope. Love that dremel!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I wish I knew about this sooner too. I've been trying to do this on my puppy now for a few months and she stills tries to mouth it when it is on. I found a way. I have my daughter or son rub their hand with peanut butter and let her like it off. I can do all 4 paws by the time she is finished. I hope to be able to do this on my own.

I also use a corded one, but want to buy a cordless one.


----------

